# Boy are we famous..



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Continuing on from Bootylicious' thread in members, here are some pictures from the event. 


Myself, Yosemitysam and Pagey went along completing a full lineup of GTR's, R34, R33 and R32 to take 3x 16yr olds to School on their last day of term, it's a tradition with the school to turn up in special cars and Skylines was their dream. 

The Lineup:










Matt and the R34










Big Pimping...(you could also dress up in something 'special')










Pagey's Ride:










Yosemitysam's Ride:










My Machine:










Happy Days! Matt & the Family at School:










Big thanks to Bootylicious for organising and arranging, Top Gear for forwarding the enquiry to the GTROC, Fuggles for the GTR cap and T-shirt, Yosemitysam for driving so far to help out and Pagey for responding at ten minutes notice!

It was a fun event. I'll post a couple more pics later.

Regards
Nito


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

Well Done Guys!!!!!!!!!!!  

Rob.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

nITO, AWESOME 34 MATE, AND A GREAT LINE UP. gREAT CHOICE OF CARS FOR THE DAY

WELL DONE

MOOK (f.uck caps  )


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Pagey










Yosemitysam










One for Howsie









Ferrari's and Limos..P'ah


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

what was the most impressive car on the day?


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Cheers Guys,

Mookistar, 
there was a couple of nice american muscle cars, a lotus elise, the Testarossa, a load of BMW type M3 convertibles etc, Mercedes, Jags, usual everyday stuff, an evo, a honda with carbon spoiler etc.. a yellow punto with clear lights and balloons and a ton of limousines including a great big 4x4 limo. The Skylines were definately the fastest cars of the day. The Ferrari drew most of the younger female crowd, 









Yank Tank










Elise










Pagey and Yosemity got the most 'wows' when they joined in on the school playground for some action, unfortuately I was engaged shooting the pics.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Now that's a cool school - great pics


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Is that a Haribo lookalike.
Far right in the Yank Tank pic


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Good stuff guys  would've liked to have helped but my car is slightly in need of some TLC at the mo. Maybe next year


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Impressive. Well done chaps.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Well done to everyone involved, looked like it was a bit of a laugh.

Which model do you think they preferred? 










Alex B


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Alex j B said:


> Well done to everyone involved, looked like it was a bit of a laugh.
> 
> Which model do you think they preferred?
> 
> Alex B


Most probably the R34 ( no offence to Pagey & Yosemity) but in my old primary school my friends only knew of the R34 and never knew of the other models so when an R33 drove past our school they were like " whats that!"


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

What school is this n where is it?


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Vicky,

St. Georges School in Broadstairs, Kent.

Regards
Nito


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Wish I was back at school. All we had to look forward to was water ballooning eachother on the last day


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

SkylineBoy said:


> Most probably the R34 ( no offence to Pagey & Yosemity) but in my old primary school my friends only knew of the R34 and never knew of the other models so when an R33 drove past our school they were like " whats that!"


It was a joke, in the picture I posted there was a group around the R32 but nobody near the R33 or R34!  

Alex B


----------



## The Red Racer (May 21, 2004)

Man, I wish MY school did that. But unfortunately, I live on the east coast of the US, where Skylines are almost unheard of...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Great job lads,good to see you were helping them out.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Great pics Nito, cool school aswell.

Your R34 is gorgeous


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

well done lads for making some youngsters wishes come true, you can almost garantee that they will be inspired and be driving one of these barges, just because you lot turned up and made there day

K


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Awesome stuff guys! Well done 

Your cars all look sooo stunning! :smokin:


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

good stuff! that gives me an idea to post a new thread VERY simular to this!


----------



## Pagey (Jun 15, 2004)

It was a good morning to be had. Cheers Nito for asking me to attend, the young lad had a smile from ear to ear. The 3 car procession to the school was a good laugh too, exercising all the horses each car had to offer  

Nito that cheap camera of yours takes a good picture  . I see you did not post the best picture of all  . I wonder why that is? 



Alex j B said:


> Which model do you think they preferred?
> 
> Alex B


Alex B we all know which car they preferred   

Regards

Stuart


----------



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

Lol, what Ferrari! It looks old old old! If that day was held over in Australia, everyone would be around the R32, R33, R34. 

Ferrari's are nothing over here, you see maybe 1 every year Though you see about 3 Lambo's a year 
Skylines about 6 a day! Its horrible! Though no R34 GT-R's maybe 1 in 2 years.

Lovin the R34!!!! 
Lucky ass kids! 

Nice day out!


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Lol that looks fun 

Cool school!! my school just moan about my exhaust. Mind you i did manage to get a nasty speedbump removed :smokin: 

Butuz


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

Pagey said:


> I see you did not post the best picture of all  . I wonder why that is?


Spill the beans then  and maybe the pic will follow  

Well done for taking the time out guys :smokin:


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

One from the private collection  that'll be the last event I ever go to then


----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

Is that legal  








[/QUOTE]


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Who cares!  :smokin:


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

Thought this was the better one actually  










Quality file naming btw :smokin: Women should defo do white more often


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Dan_BlitzedS14 said:


> Thought this was the better one actually
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha - hadn't noticed the file name. Wonder how you came across it... perhaps whilst saving it to your HD?  

Next Top gear should be interesting:

"GTR Register perverts invade school and post pictures on the internet" lol

Rob


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

We're all pervs at heart, it's just some are honest about it  

and for the record, it was so I could cut and paste the file name


----------

